# Goggles for everything



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Spy Doom- has a button on the side for lens change, not sure of price

Dye CLK - buttons on both sides, more expensive then Anon

Dragon APX - lense pulls away forward, pretty easy but more chance of fingerprints, can find them on sale for under $100

Anon M2 - same as the m1 with a different shape frame, not sure price difference.

Smith I/o's- All of them are pretty easy to change the lens on, slightly more tedious then the others with the exception of the dragon, they are cheaper and can be found on sale a lot. There are three models for different shapes, I/o, I/OX, and I/Os
I think there are a few other goggles out there that are similar, i vaguely remember an oakley one.

For your wife the goggle really depends on her head and face shape. If I had to pick something as a shot in the dark I would say the Smith I/OS for her. Then again I really really like the Anon M2's I have and if you are willing to spend the money all the goggles I listed are great.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Oakley airbrakes.

Not cheap, but the lense swap system is very good. 

For sunglasses Oakley radarlock can switch lenses, and you can get a yellow lense.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you know if you take a medium med/large or a large frame to fit your face? Go try on a bunch of pairs and find out what fits your face the best. Even if you get normal frames (not quick change) it still takes under a minute to swap them out. Otherwise you'll be paying around $200+/- for the quick chance tech if you don't find any on sale. 
The ones I recommend are the big peripheral vision ones like the Electric EG2, or Smith I/OX or I/O.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok so I'm looking at the goggles with interchanging lenses. To save money long term.

Which are the better out of Oakley Airbrake, Smith i/o or Anon M1

As I'm new to the snowboard scene i know about Oakley and Anon but little about Smith.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

i got the smith i/ox. amazing goggles and the blue sensor lense is amazing for all conditions. AND YOU GET TWO LENSES NOT ONE. they are $130 on backcountry.com and REI.com


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

in the other thread about goggles here, someone posted a site selling them for $49. Im interested but curious.........


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

clear goggles


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the Oakley Airbrakes. Definitely not a bargain-priced goggle but cheaper than buying two separate pairs of Oakleys. I can't imagine how you'd make it easier to swap lenses, it is effortless.

They do come with two lenses and your local shop will probably hot-swap them for specific tints if they have them in (mine did). I actually just picked up a 3rd lens - the hi-intensity yellow so I can use that when riding at night.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I bought the best $50 would buy years ago and just wear them for all conditions.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

If I had to choose between the oakley airbrakes, smith io and dragon apx which ones would be best?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The ones that fit your face the best and that you like the look of. Theyre all comproable in quality


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

My 1st question would be, DO YOU WEAR A HELEMT...???

If you do, then consider taking that with you to try the goggles, goggles have different shapes, and while they may look cool with no helmet, and feel good, with a helmet they can look ridiculous and feel uncomfortable...

So with that in mind think about that when buying, but for swapping out lenses, then the airborne is definitely very easy, they use the same system in the Airwave that i have...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

look at the zeal photochromatic never need to change lenses. I have them and they work great, transition time is a little slower than photochromatic glasses but still good


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> I have the Oakley Airbrakes. Definitely not a bargain-priced goggle but cheaper than buying two separate pairs of Oakleys. I can't imagine how you'd make it easier to swap lenses, it is effortless.
> 
> They do come with two lenses and your local shop will probably hot-swap them for specific tints if they have them in (mine did). I actually just picked up a 3rd lens - the hi-intensity yellow so I can use that when riding at night.


Hi yellow is da bomb


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

what are the ideal lens or lenses for Japan? Ive decided to go the Oakley Airbrake.

Got the Mrs the Dragon APXS


----------



## vsavka (Dec 22, 2013)

ive got a pair of dragon apx with 3 lenses, knightrider edition from amazon last year for $180 shipped. great deal and great "frameless" goggles


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

I wear my Smith I/OX turbo elite for everything. 

Being a snow carnie supervisor I am always going in and out of shacks and buildings. Turn the fan on for a few seconds and the fog from temp fluctuation is gone.

I go from clear lenses when I work at night to red sensor if I'm riding. Swap out in a matter of minutes.

Probably the one piece of gear I beat up the most, but holding up great over the past 2 years.


----------

